# RB26dett in a 1970's 280z?



## ampegforme (Jul 22, 2006)

can this be done? if so what's some advice for doing this swap? i'm pretty sure there's plenty of space seeing that it already has an inline 6 in it. last question is what other transmissions fit the rb26dett?


----------



## 240ZT (May 9, 2003)

Yes it can be done. RB25 tranny should fit. Swap won't be cheap.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

2nd that!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

seeing as how you're not very clear on how the rb26 works, I'd suggest looking into a shop that has done this before, ship the car to them and lots of $$, and expect it back in a few months.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

i agree with mike, generally people who have the tools and knowledge to do this, don't ask questions, they just dive right in. so, i highly doubt you're ready for the headache of not only an engine swap, but a complete drivetrain swap, AND, all of the electrical demons you're going to have.


----------



## ampegforme (Jul 22, 2006)

well i only asked because i was trying to see if anyone has a procedure. i'm a trained technician. so i'm not really scared of doing it. i'm just trying to find the easy way to do it. thanks for the comments


----------



## 240ZT (May 9, 2003)

This is as close to a procedure as your probably gonna get.

http://forums.hybridz.org/showthread.php?t=77962


----------

